# Milan vicinissimo a Morata. 70 mln al Real.



## admin (17 Luglio 2017)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.
*
Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano.

**La Stampa in edicola conferma: il Milan ha pronti 70 milioni di euro da girare al Real Madrid per Morata. Al giocatore stipendio da 10 milioni a stagione.*


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2017)

Per me, operazione e numeri folli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.



Ohhhh booommmmm addirittura ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2017)

Il giocatore è il mio preferito tra gli attaccanti in lista, ma anche secondo me il prezzo è eccessivo.

Siamo ricchissimi da far paura, su questo non c'è dubbio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Onestamente? Per me Morata è fortissimo e, come ad inizio mercato, lo preferisco ad Aubameyang (per età) e a Belotti (per doti tecniche). Vediamo cosa succede, ma, secondo me, alla fine arriva il gallo.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Luglio 2017)

con quei soldi ci prendi benissimo pure aubame o belotti. 

evidentemente ne hanno fatto una questione tecnico-tattica, oppure del trio è il preferito di montella.


----------



## ralf (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.



Se è vera la notizia, tanta roba.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.



Mi ripeto: con l'arrivo di André Silva, Alvaro è uscito dalle mie preferenze. Serve un animale d'area (uno vero però, non Vacca).


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.



Mah, ne hanno rifiutati 75 dello United. O hanno abbassato le pretese, oppure c'è qualcosa che non quadra...


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Soldi buttati nel bidet


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.



Ovviamente non lo schifo,ma tra che per lui secondo me siamo l'ultima spiaggia e la compatibilità un po' dubbia con Silva il mio unico commento è:mah! 
Giorni e giorni a parlare degli altri e ora siamo già in dirittura d'arrivo per lui?


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, operazione e numeri folli.



Quoto, però evidentemente siamo ricchi da far schifo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto: con l'arrivo di André Silva, Alvaro è uscito dalle mie preferenze. Serve un animale d'area (uno vero però, non Vacca).


Non è necessario l'animale d'area, ragazzi; in un 4-3-3 palleggiato l'attaccante dev'essere di manovra, abile a giocare per la squadra e su tutto il fronte offensivo, oltre che in grado di segnare: cosa che Morata e Silva sanno fare benissimo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, operazione e numeri folli.



Sono i numeri di Aubameyang, per un giocatore più forte (molto più forte, opinione personale) e di cinque anni più giovane. E sarebbe l'ennesimo schiaffo in faccia alla Juve. Che spettacolo!
Non si sposa benissimo con Andrè Silva sulla carta (sono due fini dicitori che amano venire incontro), però il colpo sarebbe fantastico.


----------



## neoxes (17 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Soldi buttati nel bidet



*


----------



## ultràinside (17 Luglio 2017)

Ma non esiste proprio... 10 milioni !!! Ma dai non scherziamo... ad un panchinaro? Allora 20 a donnarumma.... Poi voglio giocatori che quando segnano ai ladri devono godere come maiali... e averne 2 che per rispetto etc etc... è troppo


----------



## vanbasten (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, operazione e numeri folli.



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.



No vabbè esplodo.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah, ne hanno rifiutati 75 dello United. O hanno abbassato le pretese, oppure c'è qualcosa che non quadra...



O più semplicemente la Gazzetta sta sparando gazzate


----------



## iceman. (17 Luglio 2017)

Mah, con 70 milioni cash prendevi tranquillamente Belotti..


----------



## ralf (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è necessario l'animale d'area, ragazzi; in un 4-3-3 palleggiato l'attaccante dev'essere di manovra, abile a giocare per la squadra e su tutto il fronte offensivo, oltre che in grado di segnare: cosa che Morata e Silva sanno fare benissimo.



Cmq potrebbe non escludere Belotti, Morata può fare sia la seconda punta che "l'esterno adattato" a sx.


----------



## vanbasten (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è necessario l'animale d'area, ragazzi; in un 4-3-3 palleggiato l'attaccante dev'essere di manovra, abile a giocare per la squadra e su tutto il fronte offensivo, oltre che in grado di segnare: cosa che Morata e Silva sanno fare benissimo.



siamo ancora sicuri che saraà 433? Io non ci sto capendo piu niente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è necessario l'animale d'area, ragazzi; in un 4-3-3 palleggiato l'attaccante dev'essere di manovra, abile a giocare per la squadra e su tutto il fronte offensivo, oltre che in grado di segnare: cosa che Morata e Silva sanno fare benissimo.



Vorrei avere un attacco bene assortito. La manovra ce la mette già André.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Luglio 2017)

ognuno ha le sue preferenze...l'importante è che arrivi un grande giocatore...che sia Pierre Morata o il Gallo non si deve scendere di livello...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Ma non esiste proprio... 10 milioni !!! Ma dai non scherziamo... ad un panchinaro? Allora 20 a donnarumma.... Poi voglio giocatori che quando segnano ai ladri devono godere come maiali... e averne 2 che per rispetto etc etc... è troppo



Caro ultrainside, spero che si giochera la vita contro i gobbi, sto gobbo! Il giocatore è tecnicamente piu forte sia di Auba sia di Belotti pero non so se puo segnare 30 gol a stagione. Perché a 10 cucuzze, io voglio UN BOMBER ASSOLUTO


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vorrei avere un attacco bene assortito. La manovra ce la mette già André.


Se fai il 4-3-3 hai bisogno della manovra dal titolare (Morata) e dal suo sostituto (Silva).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> siamo ancora sicuri che saraà 433? Io non ci sto capendo piu niente.


Non è detto, ovviamente, ma è il modulo preferito di Montella e Montella ha la possibilità di costruirsi la squadra su misura, viste le disponibilità economiche; non vedo perché non dovremmo restare col 4-3-3.


----------



## Zani (17 Luglio 2017)

Fino a poco pi di un'ora fa, sempre secondo la Gazzetta, non c'era stata nessuna offerta, l'hanno fatta a mezzanotte?
Lo United, una squadra che qualche spicciolo ce l'ha, è stato costretto a rinunciare a Morata per le troppe pretese del real e ha acquistato Lukaku per 80m, adesso lo venderebbero a noi per meno?
Tutto poco credibile, quelle cifre poi per uno che non ha mai giocato titolare in carriera sono assurde. Si lo so non sono soldi miei ma preferirei fossero spesi in un altro modo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq potrebbe non escludere Belotti, Morata può fare sia la seconda punta che "l'esterno adattato" a sx.


Onestamente, non credo possano arrivarne due tra Belotti, Morata e Aubameyang.


----------



## Mc-Milan (17 Luglio 2017)

Boom!!buttare i soldi è,a mio modo di vedere,darne 80 a cairo x Belotti,Morata, praticamente coetaneo del gallo,è 10 volte superiore..non capisco chi dice che con Silva è perfetto Belotti mentre non andrebbe bene alvaro...perché??!!!...lo spagnolo e infinite volte più tecnico e con un bagaglio internazionale che,x ovvie ragioni, non può neanche essere paragonato all'italiano..non possiamo neanche chiederci che impatto avrà nel nostro campionato(a differenza del gabonese)perche ha già fatto vedere ottime cose con la maglia dei gobbi...schifare morata xchè ha detto che che ha torino si è trovato bene ed ha un buon ricordo è PURA follia..


----------



## Cenzo (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.



Ma in un ipotetico modulo a due punte (3-5-2) morata e silva possono giocare insieme? Mi sembrano due doppioni. A meno che il modulo è ad una punta (4-2-3-1 o 4-3-3) e silva farà la riserva di morata.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2017)

Bah sono perplesso...fatalità ieri fassone lo nomina e oggi sto putiferio...comunque continuo la mia linea: ne prendono 2 di primo piano e sono abbastanza speranzoso che la costante sia il Gallo. Poi Auba o Morata a me non cambia...sono entrambi meravigliosi chi per una cosa chi per un'altra. Lo spagnolo mi starebbe solo sulle palle perché ci aveva schifati


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2017)

Questo è arrivato a 25 anni senza mai fare il titolare da nessuna parte in cui ha giocato. Non può valere 70-90 di cartellino e 10 di ingaggio. In Italia ha la media di un gol ogni 4,2 partite in una squadra che giocava senza avversari. Non scherziamo.

Ma Aubameyang che segna 40 gol a stagione quanto vale allora?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Boom!!buttare i soldi è,a mio modo di vedere,darne 80 a cairo x Belotti,Morata, praticamente coetaneo del gallo,è 10 volte superiore..non capisco chi dice che con Silva è perfetto Belotti mentre non andrebbe bene alvaro...perché??!!!...lo spagnolo e infinite volte più tecnico e con un bagaglio internazionale che,x ovvie ragioni, non può neanche essere paragonato all'italiano..non possiamo neanche chiederci che impatto avrà nel nostro campionato(a differenza del gabonese)perche ha già fatto vedere ottime cose con la maglia dei gobbi...schifare morata xchè ha detto che che ha torino si è trovato bene ed ha un buon ricordo è PURA follia..


Esatto... trovo assurdo considerare Belotti migliore di Morata. Belotti ha disputato una stagione buona, mentre Morata ha trascinato la Juventus in finale di Champions e ha segnato un fottio di goal per essere un panchinaro al Real Madrid; inoltre, da un punto di vista meramente tecnico è nettamente superiore al gallo.


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2017)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mah, con 70 milioni cash prendevi tranquillamente Belotti..



E chi ha detto che non si prende Belotti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è arrivato a 25 anni senza mai fare il titolare da nessuna parte in cui ha giocato. Non può valere 70-90 di cartellino e 10 di ingaggio. In Italia ha la media di un gol ogni 4,2 partite. Non scherziamo.
> 
> Ma Aubameyang che segna 40 gol a stagione quanto vale allora?


Non puoi accusarlo di non essere mai stato titolare: alla Juventus hanno sempre giocato a due punte e si è ritrovato davanti prima Tevez, per ovvie ragioni, e poi Dybala, per via dei soldi spesi, visto che l'altro posto era occupato dalla punta pesante (Llorente e Mandzukic); al Real c'è da domandarsi perché non sia titolare? Dai, Benzema è un senatore e un favorito dello stesso Cristiano Ronaldo e non lo schioderebbe nessuno dalla titolarità.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2017)

Scusate eh, ma solo io ricordo un'intervista di Montella ad inizio giugno dove diceva che Morata e Belotti possono giocare insieme? O qualcosa del tipo "magari li prendiamo tutti e 2?"


----------



## fra29 (17 Luglio 2017)

Attaccante più internazionale di tutti.
Facessimo la CL sarebbe il preferitp per distacco.
Ma mettendo da parte le simpatie gobbe, li garantisce 20-25 goal ogni campionato?


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> li garantisce 20-25 goal ogni campionato?



In 3 anni, forse.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Attaccante più internazionale di tutti.
> Facessimo la CL sarebbe il preferitp per distacco.
> Ma mettendo da parte le simpatie gobbe, li garantisce 20-25 goal ogni campionato?


L'anno scorso 15 in 26 gare col Real Madrid... da panchinaro. Mettilo titolare in questo Milan e te ne mette più di 20 ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## iceman. (17 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, ma solo io ricordo un'intervista di Montella ad inizio giugno dove diceva che Morata e Belotti possono giocare insieme? O qualcosa del tipo "magari li prendiamo tutti e 2?"



Interessante, interessante


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Luglio 2017)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mah, con 70 milioni cash prendevi tranquillamente Belotti..



Non ne vogliono spendere così tanti perché sanno che al Torino 2/3 dei nostri bidoni potrebbero far comodo.. E quindi si gioca con le contropartite


----------



## vanbasten (17 Luglio 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Boom!!buttare i soldi è,a mio modo di vedere,darne 80 a cairo x Belotti,Morata, praticamente coetaneo del gallo,è 10 volte superiore..non capisco chi dice che con Silva è perfetto Belotti mentre non andrebbe bene alvaro...perché??!!!...lo spagnolo e infinite volte più tecnico e con un bagaglio internazionale che,x ovvie ragioni, non può neanche essere paragonato all'italiano..non possiamo neanche chiederci che impatto avrà nel nostro campionato(a differenza del gabonese)perche ha già fatto vedere ottime cose con la maglia dei gobbi...schifare morata xchè ha detto che che ha torino si è trovato bene ed ha un buon ricordo è PURA follia..



io non lo schifo ma per me è un doppione di silva. Se gioca con 2 punte la vedo difficile. Se rimane 433 pure perke non abbiamo un ala top e visto quello che abbiamo speso ci vorrebbe come il pane. Prenderei un altro piu attaccante pure che non sia belotti


----------



## neoxes (17 Luglio 2017)

Dei tre è il più scarso in rapporto qualità/prezzo eh.


----------



## Heaven (17 Luglio 2017)

Spero sia un depistaggio questa trattativa. Oltre al fatto che ci ha rifiutati, e che le cifre sono folli, con andre silva andrebbe a formare un attacco leggero. Abbiamo assolutamente bisogno di uno che garantisce più goal.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (17 Luglio 2017)

Io penso che queste voci possono anche provenire dal Real Madrid per dare un segnale al Manchester. 
Per me abbiamo preso Belotti. 

Spero sia così.

Oppure potremmo aver strappato a Cairo un accordo particolarmente conveniente per il Gallo, e allora si sta decidendo di andare verso il doppio colpo.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Luglio 2017)

Doppione di Silva. A questo punto è chiaro che Cairo non si smuove, e che Aubamejang non è praticabile. Avrei preso Kalinic e un centrocampista buono.


----------



## livestrong (17 Luglio 2017)

Se fossero veri quei 150 rimasti... Si potrebbe anche pensare di non accontentarsi del solo Morata dal real madrid.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, ma solo io ricordo un'intervista di Montella ad inizio giugno dove diceva che Morata e Belotti possono giocare insieme? O qualcosa del tipo "magari li prendiamo tutti e 2?"



Si, aveva detto esattamente questo. E Montella ha già dimostrato di sparare indizi qua e là.
Però cavolo, 160 milioni per due attaccanti?

In tal caso è come se ci avesse comprato Al Maktoum, se succede una cosa del genere allora comincio a pretendere Ronaldo o Messi


----------



## Foucault (17 Luglio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Spero sia un depistaggio questa trattativa.



Lo spero anch'io. Chissà magari possono portare acqua anche al nostro mulino per prendere Belotti a prezzi più accessibili. I soldi come ricordava oggi Fassone non sono infiniti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, ma solo io ricordo un'intervista di Montella ad inizio giugno dove diceva che Morata e Belotti possono giocare insieme? O qualcosa del tipo "magari li prendiamo tutti e 2?"



Grazie Hellscream. Molto interessante quello che dici. A lui piace essere sibillino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

Schifare Morata, rendetevi conto cosa siamo diventati 

Comunque resto dell'idea che sia il più forte, nonostante mediamente faccia 7-8 gol a campionato in meno degli altri due questo risolve le partite da solo, se non lo sai fare per me non sei un campione.


----------



## ultràinside (17 Luglio 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Caro ultrainside, spero che si giochera la vita contro i gobbi, sto gobbo! Il giocatore è tecnicamente piu forte sia di Auba sia di Belotti pero non so se puo segnare 30 gol a stagione. Perché a 10 cucuzze, io voglio UN BOMBER ASSOLUTO


Fratello  
Guarda vero è bravo ma... giuro non ce la faccio a non pensare a quello che ha detto... sarà un discorso infantile... ma o gallo o aube... che come ho detto sono sopratutto il primo più. complementari a Silva...
poi cifre assurde sopratutto l'ingaggio....


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Luglio 2017)

Io non schifo Morata (come ha fatto lui con noi) nenmeno Aubameyang, entrambi grandissimi attacanti che possono stare alla grande nel Milan.. solo che semplicemente e assolutamente preferisco Belotti.


----------



## iceman. (17 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Fratello
> Guarda vero è bravo ma... giuro non ce la faccio a non pensare a quello che ha detto... sarà un discorso infantile... ma o gallo o aube... che come ho detto sono sopratutto il primo più. complementari a Silva...
> poi cifre assurde sopratutto l'ingaggio....



Beh prima ci si abitua che questi ingaggi per certi giocatori sono nella norma, meglio è per noi..


----------



## iceman. (17 Luglio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io non schifo Morata (come ha fatto lui con noi) nenmeno Aubameyang, entrambi grandissimi attacanti che possono stare alla grande nel Milan.. solo che semplicemente e assolutamente preferisco Belotti.


Male che vada, arriva l'anno prossimo


----------



## neoxes (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Schifare Morata, rendetevi conto cosa siamo diventati
> 
> Comunque resto dell'idea che sia il più forte, nonostante mediamente faccia 7-8 gol a campionato in meno degli altri due questo risolve le partite da solo, se non lo sai fare per me non sei un campione.



3 fattori:
- Ci ha schifati
- Abbiamo A. Silva
- Costa più degli altri due e segna di meno


----------



## Andre96 (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Schifare Morata, rendetevi conto cosa siamo diventati
> 
> Comunque resto dell'idea che sia il più forte, nonostante mediamente faccia 7-8 gol a campionato in meno degli altri due questo risolve le partite da solo, se non lo sai fare per me non sei un campione.





iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh prima ci si abitua che questi ingaggi per certi giocatori sono nella norma, meglio è per noi..



Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Schifare Morata, rendetevi conto cosa siamo diventati
> 
> Comunque resto dell'idea che sia il più forte, nonostante mediamente faccia 7-8 gol a campionato in meno degli altri due questo risolve le partite da solo, se non lo sai fare per me non sei un campione.


Esperienza internazionale. Forse Belotti segna di più ma se fosse per me prenderei Alvaro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

Accetto ogni motivazione tranne "ci ha schifati"

Vi sareste fidati voi del Milan dopo 7 anni filati di schifo totale?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (17 Luglio 2017)

Inutile stare a girarci intorno, il valore dei 3 attaccanti più o meno è simile, poi il resto sono preferenze e gusti personali.
A me Morata piace più di Aubameyang e alla pari di Belotti, ma chi arriva arriva mi va bene comunque


----------



## Foucault (17 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Esperienza internazionale. Forse Belotti segna di più ma se fosse per me prenderei Alvaro.



L'esprerienza si fa. Kakà quando arrivò non aveva nessuna esprerienza in CL, i compagni, la squadra lo aiutarono in tutto ciò. I club, quelli veri, si distinguono l'un l'altro proprio per questo: saper far diventare campioni i bravi calciatori. Il Milan non è l'Inter proprio questo. Mi ricordo ancora quando l'Inter aveva Moratti come presidente e comprava ottimi giocatori non sapendoli mai valorizzare, anzi si svalorizzavano nel giro di una stagione. Ricordo ancora quando Pirlo arrivò da noi per Brocchi. Che club fantastico!!


----------



## ultràinside (17 Luglio 2017)

Non avesse detto ciò che ha detto vedrei diversamente.
Ma, anche lui ha tutto da dimostrare, era spesso in panchina... segna poco rispetto aube che sono 2 anni che comunque in bundesliga fa il cecchino... Belotti 25 gol in serie A giocando nel toro... 

Per me 10 mil. sarebbero comunque follia... certo,sposerebbe il progetto


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Schifare Morata, rendetevi conto cosa siamo diventati
> 
> Comunque resto dell'idea che sia il più forte, nonostante mediamente faccia 7-8 gol a campionato in meno degli altri due questo risolve le partite da solo, se non lo sai fare per me non sei un campione.



Fare un gol dopo un dribbling o con un tiro dai 18 metri è risolvere le partite da solo mentre segnare liberandosi del marcatore in area no, vale mezzo.

(Pippo nostro 316 fischioni nonostante tutti gli infortuni, quando ci arriva Morata chiamami)


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto: con l'arrivo di André Silva, Alvaro è uscito dalle mie preferenze. Serve un animale d'area (uno vero però, non Vacca).


Idem..


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Fratello
> Guarda vero è bravo ma... giuro non ce la faccio a non pensare a quello che ha detto... sarà un discorso infantile... ma o gallo o aube... che come ho detto sono sopratutto il primo più. complementari a Silva...
> poi cifre assurde sopratutto l'ingaggio....



Caro Fratello . A me piace Belotti perchè è cattivo, un animale. Non molla mai e segna a raffica: di testa, con i due piedi, del c..zo. La versione 2.0 di Ciccio Graziani. Un attacante vecchio stampo senza "frou frou", un guerriero della cancha come dicono in Argentina. Questo con la maglia 7 del suo idolo , si mangia tutto. Ti ricordi quello che diceva Gattuso sul Gallo. Io mi fido di Gennaro.

Il Gallo tutta la vita!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fare un gol dopo un dribbling o con un tiro dai 18 metri è risolvere le partite da solo mentre segnare liberandosi del marcatore in area no, vale mezzo.
> 
> (Pippo nostro 316 fischioni nonostante tutti gli infortuni, quando ci arriva Morata chiamami)



Va da se che in area non devi essere Bergessio, ma ben servito quasi ogni attaccante segna.


----------



## Mc-Milan (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso 15 in 26 gare col Real Madrid... da panchinaro. Mettilo titolare in questo Milan e te ne mette più di 20 ad occhi chiusi.



.


----------



## neoxes (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Accetto ogni motivazione tranne "ci ha schifati"
> 
> Vi sareste fidati voi del Milan dopo 7 anni filati di schifo totale?



Metti una finale di coppa italia o un milan-juve decisivo in campionato... Morata è capace di segnare e non esultare. 
Il ci ha schifati è relativo a questo, oltre al fatto che verrebbe qui solo perché è rimasto col cerino in mano. Vogliamo gente motivata, che si mangi il campo.


----------



## ultràinside (17 Luglio 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Caro Fratello . A me piace Belotti perchè è cattivo, un animale. Non molla mai e segna a raffica: di testa, con i due piedi, del c..zo. La versione 2.0 di Ciccio Graziani. Un attacante vecchio stampo senza "frou frou", un guerriero della cancha come dicono in Argentina. Questo con la maglia 7 del suo idolo , si mangia tutto. Ti ricordi quello che diceva Gattuso sul Gallo. Io mi fido di Gennaro.
> 
> 
> Il Gallo tutta la vita!!


 Azz e mo ? Hai già. scritto tutto tu.. quoto al 100% ... poi se arriva il gallo e DOPO morata me lo faccio andare bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Metti una finale di coppa italia o un milan-juve decisivo in campionato... Morata è capace di segnare e non esultare.
> Il ci ha schifati è relativo a questo, oltre al fatto che verrebbe qui solo perché è rimasto col cerino in mano. Vogliamo gente motivata, che si mangi il campo.



Belotti col Palermo non esulta, figurati col Toro


----------



## King of the North (17 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Ma non esiste proprio... 10 milioni !!! Ma dai non scherziamo... ad un panchinaro? Allora 20 a donnarumma.... Poi voglio giocatori che quando segnano ai ladri devono godere come maiali... e averne 2 che per rispetto etc etc... è troppo



Secondo me se Leo segna ai gobbi, esulta di brutto


----------



## King of the North (17 Luglio 2017)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mah, con 70 milioni cash prendevi tranquillamente Belotti..



Per l'appunto. Ad oggi Alvaro è su un altro pianeta rispetto al gallo. Detto questo il mio preferito resta sempre il gabonese ma arrivasse Morata godo lo stesso


----------



## neoxes (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Belotti col Palermo non esulta, figurati col Toro



Va beh, che ci dobbiamo giocare col Toro, il trofeo birra moretti? Dai 
Pippo esultava di brutto contro la juve, questo aveva vinto la CL e quasi quasi piangeva per i gobbi...


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Va beh, che ci dobbiamo giocare col Toro, il trofeo birra moretti? Dai
> Pippo esultava di brutto contro la juve, questo aveva vinto la CL e quasi quasi piangeva per i gobbi...



Ma scusami se mi permetto..
Ma se in un milan Juve decisivo morata dovesse segnare, chi se ne frega di come risulterebbe, l importante è che la metta dentro..
Discorso opposto se dovesse giocare con la paura di far male ai suoi vecchi amici.. li si che non andrebbe bene


----------



## neoxes (17 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma scusami se mi permetto..
> Ma se in un milan Juve decisivo morata dovesse segnare, chi se ne frega di come risulterebbe, l importante è che la metta dentro..
> Discorso opposto se dovesse giocare con la paura di far male ai suoi vecchi amici.. li si che non andrebbe bene



Siamo d'accordo, ma sei sicuro che non farebbe come dici? 10M poi, più di higuain, e non è detto che segni come lui...


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.



No... no... no.... non fallire all'ultimo esame Fax, in questo Milan è prioritario Belotti, non Morata (che comunque andrebbe benissimo in coppia col Gallo)



King of the North ha scritto:


> Per l'appunto. *Ad oggi Alvaro è su un altro pianeta rispetto al gallo. *Detto questo il mio preferito resta sempre il gabonese ma arrivasse Morata godo lo stesso


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Luglio 2017)

Ci serve quello che fa 25-30 reti, come il pane. Non sono contrario ad un arrivo di Morata, ma deve necessariamente arrivare uno fra Pierre e il Gallo.

Alvaro non ti garantisce 20 gol in campionato: a chi mi ricorda la sua media gol di quest'anno ricordo che:

1) con il Real dello scorso anno forse 15 li avrei fatti anche io
2) le difese della Liga sono imbarazzanti
3) quasi tutti i gol fatti da Morata sono arrivati quando è subentrato, spesso a partita finita e risultato acquisito, contro quelle stesse difese imbarazzanti.

Secondo me Pierre è già ben altra roba (31 gol in 32 partite in Bundes se non erro) e il Gallo è destinato a diventarlo.


----------



## Wildbone (17 Luglio 2017)

Sono d'accordo che Morata sia il più completo dei tre a livello tecnico. Però...ragazzi...Belotti diventerebbe in un nanosecondo un idolo di tutta la gente rossonera; l'uomo su cui scommettere e riversare il carico delle nostre aspettative per questa stagione; colui che può arrivare, imporsi, crescere e maturare insieme a tutti gli altri.

Detto questo, non schiferei mai Morata, anzi, trovo che in questa rosa possa fare benissimo, anche se credo che ci servano delle ali d'attacco più prolifiche degli esterni presenti al momento in rosa per giocare con lui (sempre se si vuole giocare con il 4-3-3).


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Luglio 2017)

Se ne abbiamo tanti possiamo spenderne quanti vogliamo ma non mi piace tanto e non li vale assolutamente. Ex juve e l'hanno venduto pure loro


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

fosse vero, operazione di mercato sbagliatissima...


----------



## Mc-Milan (17 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo che Morata sia il più completo dei tre a livello tecnico. Però...ragazzi...Belotti diventerebbe in un nanosecondo un idolo di tutta la gente rossonera; l'uomo su cui scommettere e riversare il carico delle nostre aspettative per questa stagione; colui che può arrivare, imporsi, crescere e maturare insieme a tutti gli altri.
> 
> Detto questo, non schiferei mai Morata, anzi, trovo che in questa rosa possa fare benissimo, anche se credo che ci servano delle ali d'attacco più prolifiche degli esterni presenti al momento in rosa per giocare con lui (sempre se si vuole giocare con il 4-3-3).



Io sono d'accordo con te..l'unico appunto che ti faccio è riguardo al fatto dell'idolo..quelli si fanno in campo..mi spiego,come credo in tanti qui,sono un romantico,mi piacciono le favole,il grande attaccante, tifoso rossonero da bambino, che alza la coppa con la sua squadra del cuore!poi però c'è la realtà..realmente Belotti ha sì segnato 38 gol in stagione,ma paragonato allo spagnolo(che cancella il nostro romanticismo, ma non esclude la nascita di un nuovo amore) con tutto il bene che gli voglio..sparisce..se veramente stiamo parlando di un MILAN pronto x i palcoscenici europei allora se devi spendere quei soldi(xchè è quella la valutazione di entrambi) credo li valga più Morata..


----------



## Wildbone (17 Luglio 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te..l'unico appunto che ti faccio è riguardo al fatto dell'idolo..quelli si fanno in campo..mi spiego,come credo in tanti qui,sono un romantico,mi piacciono le favole,il grande attaccante, tifoso rossonero da bambino, che alza la coppa con la sua squadra del cuore!poi però c'è la realtà..realmente Belotti ha sì segnato 38 gol in stagione,ma paragonato allo spagnolo(che cancella il nostro romanticismo, ma non esclude la nascita di un nuovo amore) con tutto il bene che gli voglio..sparisce..se veramente stiamo parlando di un MILAN pronto x i palcoscenici europei allora se devi spendere quei soldi(xchè è quella la valutazione di entrambi) credo li valga più Morata..



Morata è stato ricomprato dal Madrid per 30 milioni 12 mesi fa, con un ingaggio da 4; ricomprato da una Juve che lo aveva preso a 20 milioni.
Dopo 1 anno di panchine e qualche apparizione, può davvero valere il doppio? Belotti dovrebbe essere valutato 35 max, Morata 40 max, Aybameyang tra i 50 e i 60.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te..l'unico appunto che ti faccio è riguardo al fatto dell'idolo..quelli si fanno in campo..mi spiego,come credo in tanti qui,sono un romantico,mi piacciono le favole,il grande attaccante, tifoso rossonero da bambino, che alza la coppa con la sua squadra del cuore!poi però c'è la realtà..realmente Belotti ha sì segnato 38 gol in stagione,ma paragonato allo spagnolo(che cancella il nostro romanticismo, ma non esclude la nascita di un nuovo amore) con tutto il bene che gli voglio..sparisce..se veramente stiamo parlando di un MILAN pronto x i palcoscenici europei allora se devi spendere quei soldi(xchè è quella la valutazione di entrambi) credo li valga più Morata..


Lo credo anche io. E penso che Belotti in realtà non sia mai stato un primo obiettivo della dirigenza rossonera. Mirabelli stravede per Aubameyang, mentre è probabile che Montella spinga per lo spagnolo. Belotti è più una chimera del tifo rossonero, ma non c'entra niente con questa squadra. Il classico ariete italiano oggi non ci serve, ci serve uno in grado di saper far giocare la squadra. Morata è uno che sa segnare in qualsiasi modo e sa far segnare anche i compagni. Il suo problema a Madrid è Karim Benzema, ma è un attaccante completo e molto forte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Morata è stato ricomprato dal Madrid per 30 milioni 12 mesi fa, con un ingaggio da 4; ricomprato da una Juve che lo aveva preso a 20 milioni.
> Dopo 1 anno di panchine e qualche apparizione, può davvero valere il doppio? Belotti dovrebbe essere valutato 35 max, Morata 40 max, Aybameyang tra i 50 e i 60.


Se devo spendere cifre elevate, preferisco spendere su Morata che su Belotti. Andrea Belotti è il classico centravanti italiano, forte fisicamente, ma limitato tecnicamente. E a questo Milan davanti serve gente che sa giocare la palla, non gente che sbaglia stop banali.


----------



## Love (17 Luglio 2017)

il mio preferito è belotti ma a quelle cifre non esiste proprio...sarebbe un peso clamoroso soprattutto per il ragazzo...morata è un attaccante completo ma non so se è il bomber da 25/30 gol a stagione anche se al real giocando poco ha segnato più di benzema...a questo punto mi butterei su aubameyang...60 + bonus lo prendiamo....


----------



## edoardo (17 Luglio 2017)

ci serve il gallo non morata


----------



## Ale.sasha (17 Luglio 2017)

E se il piano fosse Morata+Modric?


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.


Spendere queste cifre per un panchinaro che ci ha rifiutato e non ha creduto in noi mi farebbe girare parecchio le balle.... tra i 3 nomi fatti è quello che mi piace di meno. Spero che finisca in altro modo


----------



## 666psycho (17 Luglio 2017)

a me morata va bene


----------



## gianluca1193 (17 Luglio 2017)

Ma magari


----------



## neversayconte (17 Luglio 2017)

Fotocopia di Andrè Silva.


----------



## sballotello (17 Luglio 2017)

Alla fine arriverà morata perché tanto la gente come Cairo la fa troppo lunga...


----------



## RickyB83 (17 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Alla fine arriverà morata perché tanto la gente come Cairo la fa troppo lunga...



Secondo me è uno dei motivi.. Mollaci urbano.. Dispiace ma tienitelo!


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

Ma Morata, a parte il gusto per l'esotico, cosa ha mai fatto per meritarsi tante attenzioni e il titolo di attaccante top?


----------



## bmb (17 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma Morata, a parte il gusto per l'esotico, cosa ha mai fatto per meritarsi tante attenzioni e il titolo di attaccante top?



Ha fatto 20 gol in 43 presenze partendo sempre dalla panchina quest'anno, per esempio.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Luglio 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 20 gol in 43 presenze partendo sempre dalla panchina quest'anno, per esempio.



Esatto.
I colpi li ha, secondo me potrebbe fare benissimo da titolare.
Poi ragazzi chiunque arrivi dei 3 a me va bene, figurati se mi lamento


----------



## krull (17 Luglio 2017)

Io rimango allibito....leggo gente contraria tecnicamente all' arrivo di Morata o Modric...leggo gente che fa calcoli finanziari su queste operazioni...assurdo...ma se ne avessimo spesi 80 per James? Quello andava bene? Non capisco. Ma se poi oltre a Morata dovesse mai arrivare Belotti che fate?


----------



## vannu994 (17 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me non arriva morata, se non l'ha preso lo utd che aveva offerto 75 milioni (di sterline non di €, soldi con cui ha preso poi lukaku) non vedo perché il real dovrebbe abbassare le proprie richieste proprio con noi... Poi visto il tipo di punta e l'acquisto di andrè Silva continuo anche io a preferire il gallo


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.



Per me, ad istinto, la peggiore scelta delle tre in ballo. A differenza vostra, io non ho competenze tecniche, ragiono solo con l'entusiasmo di un tifoso.
Tra lui e il Gallo vedo la stessa grinta e fame che c'è tra un astice e uno squalo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma Morata, a parte il gusto per l'esotico, cosa ha mai fatto per meritarsi tante attenzioni e il titolo di attaccante top?



Ogni tanto la guardi la Champions League? 


Senza offesa eh


----------



## Sotiris (17 Luglio 2017)

Morata e la versione forte di Kalinic cioè la punta perfetta se Montella vuole il 4-3-3.
Mentre Belotti o Aubameyang sono perfetti se si gioca a due davanti in coppia con A. Silva.
Quindi dipende da che idea di calcio si vuole realizzare.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, operazione e numeri folli.



Sono d'accordo.
Non ci credo comunque


----------



## krull (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto la guardi la Champions League?
> 
> 
> Senza offesa eh



Si e tu? Lo hai visto James in finale?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo che Morata sia il più completo dei tre a livello tecnico. Però...ragazzi...Belotti diventerebbe in un nanosecondo un idolo di tutta la gente rossonera; l'uomo su cui scommettere e riversare il carico delle nostre aspettative per questa stagione; colui che può arrivare, imporsi, crescere e maturare insieme a tutti gli altri.
> 
> Detto questo, non schiferei mai Morata, anzi, trovo che in questa rosa possa fare benissimo, anche se credo che ci servano delle ali d'attacco più prolifiche degli esterni presenti al momento in rosa per giocare con lui (sempre se si vuole giocare con il 4-3-3).



Discorso che condivido alla fin fine, ritengo più forte Morata ma è giusto che arrivi il gallo



krull ha scritto:


> Si e tu? Lo hai visto James in finale?



Cosa c'entra?


----------



## mrsmit (17 Luglio 2017)

Morata è sempre stata la mia prima scelta, è sicuramente il più completo dei 3 e la valutazione difficilmente calerà nel tempo. Unisce la prestanza fisica di belotti con l'altezza del gabonese, ha il fiuto del gol e ha colpi che gli altri non hanno come dribbling e tiro da fuori. Se giocando da titolare riuscisse a migliorare la sua media realizzativa sarà un ottimo acquisto.

Belotti per carità è un ottimo bomber d'area piccola e facendo da catalizzatore della manovra d'attacco del toro ha fatto tutti quei gol, ma noi giocheremo allo stesso modo? non credo, e ne abbiamo avuto la prova quest'anno con bacca. Se lo dovessimo acquistare a 30/40+niang e paletta mi andrebbe anche bene ma al doppio dei soldi no, li metto su morata o sul gabonese.

Il gabonese è sicuramente una certezza internazionale anche se dovremmo vedere l'adattamento alla serie a, è un giocatore fatto e finito e sai quello che può darti sin da subito, il costo tra ingaggio e cartellino sarebbe sicuramente una mazzata anche per l'età del giocatore ed eventualmente di una sua rivendita futura.


----------



## Eziomare (17 Luglio 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Morata e la versione forte di Kalinic cioè la punta perfetta se Montella vuole il 4-3-3.
> Mentre Belotti o Aubameyang sono perfetti se si gioca a due davanti in coppia con A. Silva.
> Quindi dipende da che idea di calcio si vuole realizzare.


Ma perche'?
Morata puo' giocare a due con qualsiasi altro partner, prima o seconda punta. E' un attaccante mobile e tecnico, con le sue caratteristiche puo' adattarsi a qualsiasi soluzione.
Lo vedrei benissimo con Silva, altroche'.


----------



## Pivellino (17 Luglio 2017)

Inizio mercato mi andava bene adesso direi di no.
Comunque non è possibile che il Manchester abbia rinunciato per le richieste e lo regalino a noi.
Notizia dunque falsa, a meno che Morata non abbia rifiutato lui il trasferimento.


----------



## krull (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Discorso che condivido alla fin fine, ritengo più forte Morata ma è giusto che arrivi il gallo
> 
> 
> 
> Cosa c'entra?



Come cosa c'entra? Lo hai chiesto tu se ho visto la champions...e per grazia cosa avrebbe fatto James per valere più di un Morata?
A me piacciono tutti onestamente, più ne arrivano meglio è almeno secondo me.
Mi ripeto, se dovesse arrivare anche il gallo cambieresti idea? Giusto per sapere...io impazzirei onestamente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.



Mah, a me Morata non piace. Evidentemente, se fosse davvero così, è stato Montella a richiedere Morata tra gli attaccanti che Mirabelli sta trattando...


----------



## mark (17 Luglio 2017)

A me Morata piace molto, ma è compatibile con Andrè Silvia? Questo è l'unico mio dubbio!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Luglio 2017)

Numeri folli, belotti era meglio


----------



## gianluca1193 (17 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ma perche'?
> Morata puo' giocare a due con qualsiasi altro partner, prima o seconda punta. E' un attaccante mobile e tecnico, con le sue caratteristiche puo' adattarsi a qualsiasi soluzione.
> Lo vedrei benissimo con Silva, altroche'.



.


----------



## Milanforever63 (17 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> 3 fattori:
> - Ci ha schifati
> - Abbiamo A. Silva
> - Costa più degli altri due e segna di meno



infatti io personalmente proprio per questi 3 fattori, specialmente il numero 1, .. NON LO VOGLIO !!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non puoi accusarlo di non essere mai stato titolare: alla Juventus hanno sempre giocato a due punte e si è ritrovato davanti prima Tevez, per ovvie ragioni, e poi Dybala, per via dei soldi spesi, visto che l'altro posto era occupato dalla punta pesante (Llorente e Mandzukic); al Real c'è da domandarsi perché non sia titolare? Dai, Benzema è un senatore e un favorito dello stesso Cristiano Ronaldo e non lo schioderebbe nessuno dalla titolarità.



da titolare era una partita si e una no.. 
in 2 anni di A


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (17 Luglio 2017)

Morata proprio no poi a certe cifre figuriamoci (10 milioni all'anno???)
Continuo a pensare e nessuno me lo toglierà dalla testa che la punta di questo nuovo grande Milan DEVE essere Belotti. Italiano, milanista, giovane e con ampi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## Federer90 (17 Luglio 2017)

Fatta la doverosa premessa che sarei felicissimo se arrivasse, aggiungo però che, nel sontuoso mercato a cui ci stanno abituando, Morata non sarebbe tra le mie primissime scelte. Ritengo sia troppo simile ad Andrè Silva e ritengo non abbia l'istinto killer dell'attaccante che "vede" solo la porta. Secondo me, invece, noi adesso abbiamo bisogno di uno che pensi quasi esclusivamente a segnare. Oltre a questo, qualora il modulo prescelto fosse il 4-3-3 con Morata, avremmo 2-3 "nodi" da risolvere. La posizione di calhanoglu, che verrebbe pesantemente sacrificato sia se fosse messo sull'esterno in attacco che come mezzala; Andrè Silva, che da esterno sarebbe fortemente limitato e rischierebbe di fare panchina. Musacchio (il problema minore) che finirebbe certamente in panchina. Detto questo, l'arrivo di Morata sarebbe comunque ulteriore certificazione della nostra ritrovata grandeur.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Come cosa c'entra? Lo hai chiesto tu se ho visto la champions...e per grazia cosa avrebbe fatto James per valere più di un Morata?
> A me piacciono tutti onestamente, più ne arrivano meglio è almeno secondo me.
> Mi ripeto, se dovesse arrivare anche il gallo cambieresti idea? Giusto per sapere...io impazzirei onestamente


James ha giocato un "discreto" mondiale, ma poi non si sta parlando di lui, non fa nemmeno lo stesso ruolo


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Luglio 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> A me Morata piace molto, ma è compatibile con Andrè Silvia? Questo è l'unico mio dubbio!!



È il più compatibile di tutti! Entrambi possono giocare prima o seconda punta indifferentemente. Ideale per il calcio di Montella che in avanti non vuole punti di riferimento ma scambi di posizione continui.


----------



## sballotello (17 Luglio 2017)

visto che ci siamo ne offrirei 100 al real e vorrei anche Modric nel pacchetto.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Onestamente? Per me Morata è fortissimo e, come ad inizio mercato, lo preferisco ad Aubameyang (per età) e a Belotti (per doti tecniche). Vediamo cosa succede, ma, secondo me, alla fine arriva il gallo.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto: con l'arrivo di André Silva, Alvaro è uscito dalle mie preferenze. Serve un animale d'area (uno vero però, non Vacca).





Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è arrivato a 25 anni senza mai fare il titolare da nessuna parte in cui ha giocato. Non può valere 70-90 di cartellino e 10 di ingaggio. In Italia ha la media di un gol ogni 4,2 partite in una squadra che giocava senza avversari. Non scherziamo.
> 
> Ma Aubameyang che segna 40 gol a stagione quanto vale allora?





The Ripper ha scritto:


> fosse vero, operazione di mercato sbagliatissima...




Secondo me arrivano entrambi, Belotti per me è già fatto, troppi segnali portano in questa direzione. 

E' probabile che Morata sia il grande giocatore che ha chiamato Fassone per proporsi.

Io Morata lo vedo come un affare alla Bonucci cioè un'operazione non prevista, una occasione che si è presentata e che è difficile rifiutare.

Per avere conferma di quello che dico dovremo far attenzione alla formula di pagamento: secondo me Morata arriverà con una formula di prestito, magari biennale, + un riscatto.

Ma a questo punto ho pochi dubbi che si passerà alle due punte con Morata e Belotti.


----------



## Djerry (17 Luglio 2017)

Se però faccio un banale scouting report di Morata, sinceramente io non trovo una sola controindicazione sul lato tecnico:
-E' formidabile nell'intuire la traiettoria del cross e prendere anticipo sul difensore, ha la caratteristica capacità di scegliere un palo e buttarsi con convinzione sulla rifinitura esterna potendo esaltare gli sfoghi laterali di Conti e Rodriguez.
-Può giocare sia come unico riferimento offensivo che in verticale alle spalle di un'altra punta, scambia posizione ed interagisce in modo evoluto con un compagno di reparto tanto più se anch'egli di movimento.
-Ambidestro, eleva in modo enorme la tecnica offensiva della squadra, può controllare palla con un piede e concludere al volo con l'altro, risolve ricezioni difficili.
-Ha movimenti senza palla attaccando alle spalle la linea avversaria in profondità ma può venire anche incontro per ricevere spalle alla porta e manovrare nello stretto.
-Forza impressionante, è decisamente sottovalutato sul piano fisico ma è difficilissimo da spostare anche nelle contese e nei duelli fisici.
-Ha bisogno di avere soluzioni fronte alla porta anche partendo dalla trequarti, sa muoversi in area ma non è attaccante di posizione e tende ad attaccarla arrivando da dietro.

Queste sono le caratteristiche di uno che è perfettamente compatibile con Andrè Silva, ancora di più col gioco di Montella e che può tranquillamente portare 20 gol alla causa oltre a valorizzare il gioco dei compagni.

Poi c'è il lato finanziario e lì si può discutere, perché se è vero che il ragazzo è giovane e non perderà mai valore di mercato nei prossimi 5 anni, dall'altro lato 10 netti di ingaggio mi scombussolano decisamente.

Ma tecnicamente mi è davvero difficile trovare qualcosa che non vada in una delle fattispecie più moderne e complete in circolazione, figuriamoci nei confronti di Aubameyang (che assolutamente non permetterebbe più facilmente la compatibilità col portoghese!).


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto la guardi la Champions League?
> 
> 
> Senza offesa eh



scusami... ma a parte la prima stagione alla JUve, cosa ha mai fatto Morata pure in Champions? 
A me risulta che in 3 anni abbia segnato 10 gol... non un bottino irrisorio, ma neanche uno score da poterlo giudicare TOP.
Quindi ti rispondo: la Champions la guardo. Tu invece?

Tecnicamente mi sembra molto completo... ma questo non vuol dire che sia più forte di Belotti tanto per dire.
In Serie A vedo molto più decisivo Belotti che non Morata...


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> scusami... ma a parte la prima stagione alla JUve, cosa ha mai fatto Morata pure in Champions?
> A me risulta che in 3 anni abbia segnato 10 gol... non un bottino irrisorio, ma neanche uno score da poterlo giudicare TOP.
> Quindi ti rispondo: la Champions la guardo. Tu invece?
> 
> ...


Pure col Bayern qualcosa ha combinato eh, è uno che nei grandi match fa la differenza


----------



## rickymoto (17 Luglio 2017)

...giocatore fortissimo...due mesi fa ci saremmo dati una botta in testa per capire se stavamo sognando...e invece è realtà...ora obiettivi minimi con uno squadrone così sono almeno uno dei primi tre posti e la vittoria della Coppa Uefa...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Federer90 ha scritto:


> Fatta la doverosa premessa che sarei felicissimo se arrivasse, aggiungo però che, nel sontuoso mercato a cui ci stanno abituando, Morata non sarebbe tra le mie primissime scelte. Ritengo sia troppo simile ad Andrè Silva e ritengo non abbia l'istinto killer dell'attaccante che "vede" solo la porta. Secondo me, invece, noi adesso abbiamo bisogno di uno che pensi quasi esclusivamente a segnare. Oltre a questo, qualora il modulo prescelto fosse il 4-3-3 con Morata, avremmo 2-3 "nodi" da risolvere. La posizione di calhanoglu, che verrebbe pesantemente sacrificato sia se fosse messo sull'esterno in attacco che come mezzala; Andrè Silva, che da esterno sarebbe fortemente limitato e rischierebbe di fare panchina. Musacchio (il problema minore) che finirebbe certamente in panchina. Detto questo, l'arrivo di Morata sarebbe comunque ulteriore certificazione della nostra ritrovata grandeur.


Morata può giocare anche a sinistra in un ipotetico tridente con Silva al centro e Suso a destra. Calhanoglu potrebbe essere una delle possibili alternative, gli impegni sono tanti tra campionato e Europa League (competizione che la dirigenza non vuole affatto trascurare perché comunque vincendola una certa visibilità internazionale la ottieni). Inoltre quello che si sta costruendo è un Milan camaleontico, con tante opzioni e possibilità. Belotti sarebbe per dire il classico ariete italiano. Lui sì magari ti costringerebbe a giocare in una determinata maniera. Sia Morata che Aubameyang potrebbero convivere con Silva in un modulo a tre punte.


----------



## krull (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> James ha giocato un "discreto" mondiale, ma poi non si sta parlando di lui, non fa nemmeno lo stesso ruolo




1 Mondiale? Adesso i valori dei giocatori i DS li valutano su un mondiale? Ci sono decine di giocatori che hanno fatto bene in un mondiale e poi hanno fatto vomitare nelle squadre di club. Anche Morata ha fatto un bell' Europeo. Detto questo la mia domanda era di carattere economico non tecnico, non mi permetto di fare queste valutazioni tecniche, non è il mio mestiere. A quello ci devono pensare Montella e Mirabelli che penso e spero ne sappiano certamente più di noi. Ho anche chiesto se dovesse arrivare il gallo cosa ne penseresti?

Grazie


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2017)

*Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano. *


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pure col Bayern qualcosa ha combinato eh, è uno che nei grandi match fa la differenza



a noi serve una goal machine. un attaccante che vede la porta sempre.

Tra l'altro Belotti ha segnato a tutte le big del campionato mi sembra, compresa la Juventus. 

Se Belotti non vale quel prezzo, Morata ne vale anche meno IMHO.
A quei costi mi prendo Aubameyang, Aguero, Kane...


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano. *



1 gol ogni 139' in carriera 

Non in stagione, in carriera.



The Ripper ha scritto:


> a noi serve una goal machine. un attaccante che vede la porta sempre.
> 
> Tra l'altro Belotti ha segnato a tutte le big del campionato mi sembra, compresa la Juventus.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo 80 milioni non bastano più per acquistare certezze, di natura diversa ma qualche dubbio c'è su ogni profilo accostato.
Comprendo la tua perplessità sulla prolificità legata a un impiego costante per Morata.
In ogni caso sono contento, solo Aubameyang non mi accontenterebbe, così a sensazione.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano. *



Stipendi da top club.
Siamo entrati nell' elite del calcio mondiale, rendiamocene conto


----------



## koti (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano. *


I gobbi intanto stanno già impazzendo.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano. *



follia senza senso. Spero vivamente che la Gazza abbia preso un granchio grosso così.
Operazione davvero senza senso.

Tra l'altro se fallisce non lo rivendi manco se scende lo spirito santo...


----------



## mrsmit (17 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se però faccio un banale scouting report di Morata, sinceramente io non trovo una sola controindicazione sul lato tecnico:
> -E' formidabile nell'intuire la traiettoria del cross e prendere anticipo sul difensore, ha la caratteristica capacità di scegliere un palo e buttarsi con convinzione sulla rifinitura esterna potendo esaltare gli sfoghi laterali di Conti e Rodriguez.
> -Può giocare sia come unico riferimento offensivo che in verticale alle spalle di un'altra punta, scambia posizione ed interagisce in modo evoluto con un compagno di reparto tanto più se anch'egli di movimento.
> -Ambidestro, eleva in modo enorme la tecnica offensiva della squadra, può controllare palla con un piede e concludere al volo con l'altro, risolve ricezioni difficili.
> ...



Quello che ho sempre sostenuto ma non sarei mai stato in grado di scriverlo come te. Complimenti. 
Questo è un attaccante completo mentre gli altri 2 sono deficitari in qualche altro aspetto.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 1 gol ogni 139' in carriera
> 
> Non in stagione, in carriera.
> 
> ...



belotti 1 gol ogni 160 minuti, nonostante sia partito dal basso, ergo con maggiori difficoltà rispetto allo spagnolo che ha giocato col real madrid contro il las palmas qualunque.... mentre belotti ERA in un "las palmas" qualunque.

Preferisco l'energia e la fame del Gallo. Ma son gusti.

p.s. non sto dicendo che TECNICAMENTE sia scarso Morata... ma Inzaghi aveva tanti deficit ma è il miglior attaccante italiano degli ultimi "non-so-quanti" anni. Molto più forte di Vieri nonostante Vieri fosse tecnicamente migliore...


----------



## mrsmit (17 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 1 gol ogni 139' in carriera
> 
> Non in stagione, in carriera.
> 
> ...



Un gol ogni 139minuti in carriera, bene, se giocasse tutte le partite di campionato sarebbero 3420 minuti divisi per 139 sono 24,6 gol ( conto alla ca... di cane però rende l'idea del potenziale), ma questa media potrebbe anche migliorare.
Non sarebbero male. 
Sta cosa che ci serve chi faccia 40 gol a campionato puo servire se non hai altre bocche di fuoco, ma quest'anno solo i terzini ti porteranno una decina di gol oltre a vari assist.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.
> *
> Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano.*



Cifre esagerate, soprattutto lo stipendio. 12 milioni mai, potremmo cavarcela con 7/8 all'anno. Non bisogna strapagare i giocatori. Poi ad oggi, con Silva, preferisco Belotti e Aubameyang


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.
> *
> Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano.*



Ne faccio una questione di principio: dico la verità, il suo acquisto mi lascerebbe del tutto indifferente.

A inizio mercato spiegai più volte perché dal punto di vista tecnico e tattico Morata per me era il meglio che c'era per noi, ora invece dopo quelle parole deprimenti nel post finale di Champions dico che per me questi giocatori devono stare lontani da Milanello..

Se pensa di venire al Milan per avere "il posto fisso" in vista dei mondiali, però atteggiandosi da top player con ingaggio monstre e cuore gobbo non mi va..

Qui noi siamo tutti una cosa sola, lui mi pare stia con la testa altrove

Aria.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Ma credete pure alla Cazzetta?
Ma secondo voi Fassone da 12M a Morata? Allora cosa doveva darne a Bonucci, 25?
Calma ragazzi


----------



## Gas (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, operazione e numeri folli.



.

70 ML sono una cifra fuori dal mondo, quella cifra secondo me va bene per strappare un top player titolare, non una riserva sulla quale ci sono innumerevoli punti di domanda.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2017)

*La Stampa in edicola conferma: il Milan ha pronti 70 milioni di euro da girare al Real Madrid per Morata. Al giocatore stipendio da 10 milioni a stagione. *


----------



## koti (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano. *


Ma prendere Diego Costa no? È di gran lunga il più forte di tutti i nomi usciti finora.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa in edicola conferma: il Milan ha pronti 70 milioni di euro da girare al Real Madrid per Morata. Al giocatore stipendio da 10 milioni a stagione. *



Mah...


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.
> *
> Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano.
> 
> **La Stampa in edicola conferma: il Milan ha pronti 70 milioni di euro da girare al Real Madrid per Morata. Al giocatore stipendio da 10 milioni a stagione.*




Quotate


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se però faccio un banale scouting report di Morata, sinceramente io non trovo una sola controindicazione sul lato tecnico:
> -E' formidabile nell'intuire la traiettoria del cross e prendere anticipo sul difensore, ha la caratteristica capacità di scegliere un palo e buttarsi con convinzione sulla rifinitura esterna potendo esaltare gli sfoghi laterali di Conti e Rodriguez.
> -Può giocare sia come unico riferimento offensivo che in verticale alle spalle di un'altra punta, scambia posizione ed interagisce in modo evoluto con un compagno di reparto tanto più se anch'egli di movimento.
> -Ambidestro, eleva in modo enorme la tecnica offensiva della squadra, può controllare palla con un piede e concludere al volo con l'altro, risolve ricezioni difficili.
> ...



Morata tecnicamente è superiore ad Andrea Belotti, ha persino più esperienza internazionale. Può fare anche la prima punta (cosa che ad Aubameyang risulta molto più difficile), ed essere più congeniale al nuovo modulo (352? 343?) che verrà adottato da Montella. 
Non so quanto possa essere compatibile con Andrè Silva, a dir la verità, il portoghese mi sembra un piccolo clone proprio di Morata: hanno movenze simili e stesso approccio tattico alla partita. 

Personalmente sono contrario all'arrivo dello spagnolo: l'esborso è roba da pazzi. 12 milioni di stipendio e si parla di un trasferimento che parte dalla base di 70 milioni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa in edicola conferma: il Milan ha pronti 70 milioni di euro da girare al Real Madrid per Morata. Al giocatore stipendio da 10 milioni a stagione. *



Poveri noi. Si spera solo che non sia l'unico


----------



## .Nitro (17 Luglio 2017)

Se dovesse arrivare acquisto che non comprendo ne dal punto di vista tecnico,ne da quello finanziario e nemmeno di stipendio.
Non capisco come facciano a girare certe cifre intorno a Morata,non lo considero neanche lontanamente un top ne credo lo diventi.
Abbiamo gia Silva in squadra e ci serve una prima punta che la metta dentro,Morata nella sua carriera è andato in doppia cifra solo l'anno scorso,ma in un contesto abbastanza facile. Se c'era il Gallo nella stessa situazione ne faceva 30 in 26 partite con il Real.
Comunque non so potrei sembrare viziato ma è un acquisto che onestamente mi darebbe un pò fastidio, forse preferisco addirittura Kalinic. Spero non si concluda. O nel caso spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa in edicola conferma: il Milan ha pronti 70 milioni di euro da girare al Real Madrid per Morata. Al giocatore stipendio da 10 milioni a stagione. *


Quanto godrei; Morata è il mio preferito in assoluto.


----------



## Djerry (17 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma prendere Diego Costa no? È di gran lunga il più forte di tutti i nomi usciti finora.



Su giocatori over 27 sono abbastanza rigido quando la spesa di cartellino è così alta: non si dovrebbe mai fare, casi clamorosi (Bonucci) a parte.

Perché spendere più di 50 milioni per giocatori di 28, 29 o 30 anni vuol dire mettersi nelle condizioni di dover aspettare qualche destinazione esotica nel caso si volesse cedere il giocatore e rientrare dall'investimento.

Morata può andare bene o benino, ma sicuramente ci sarà sempre nei prossimi 3-4 anni qualcuno disposto ad offrire 50-60-70 milioni per lui. Idem Belotti, specie per il ruolo internazionale che assumerà.
Diego Costa ed Aubameyang no, non assicurano quel tipo di interessamento (cartellino e ingaggio!) quando avranno 31-32 anni, bisognerebbe affidarsi alle lune cinesi ma non sappiamo come sarà la situazione nel 2021.

Mi piace pensare che Mirabelli e Fassone, a cui ho sentito dire nitidamente un ragionamento del genere, tengano conto di questo elemento quando si trovano a spendere certe cifre.


----------



## cubase55 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa in edicola conferma: il Milan ha pronti 70 milioni di euro da girare al Real Madrid per Morata. Al giocatore stipendio da 10 milioni a stagione. *



La cifra dello stipendio , se confermata, mi lascia perplesso... Speravo nell'acquisto di Belotti ( è un tifoso milanista e sono ancora convinto che chi è sin da piccolo tifoso della squadra in cui gioca, dia qualcosa in più) che conosce il campionato italiano è un nazionale e giovane. Probabilmente Bonucci ha favorito l'operazione. Questo stipendio potrebbe dare il via ad una serie di richieste di adeguamento da parte di altri giocatori...Mah...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma Morata, a parte il gusto per l'esotico, cosa ha mai fatto per meritarsi tante attenzioni e il titolo di attaccante top?



Tipo ha portato la Juventus in finale di champions e ha fatto un super europeo due anni fa


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Luglio 2017)

Il centravanti che gioca bene la palla ormai in rosa lo abbiamo, io andrei su uno che spacca area, porta e difese : il gallo!!!!


----------



## Djerry (17 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Non so quanto possa essere compatibile con Andrè Silva, a dir la verità, il portoghese mi sembra un piccolo clone proprio di Morata: hanno movenze simili e stesso approccio tattico alla partita.



Ma proprio quello è il valore aggiunto: due così non solo possono coesistere, ma possono esaltarsi a vicenda, sono due fattispecie mentalmente evolute che interagiscono per la posizione con compagni di reparto e che spaccano la difesa proprio senza dare riferimenti.
Sono duttili, plasmabili, di movimento, intelligenti senza palla, non occupano lo stesso territorio di campo ma si adeguano a quello già occupato da un altro compagno. Sanno fare l'una (buttarsi in area ed andare in profondità) e l'altra (venire a giocare palla indietro) cosa.

Ed è così, a mio modesto avviso, che due giocatori offensivi possono coesistere con le spaziature moderne, ovvero lasciando l'area libera ed attaccandola con più modalità proprio come Andrè e Alvaro sanno fare (e ci metto pure Kalinic per IQ calcistico e gioco di squadra).

Viceversa Aubameyang è molto più autoreferenziale ed ha bisogno di tutto il fronte per svariare e prendersi i suoi spazi oltre la linea, o ancora per piazzarsi in area ed aspettare più di posizione le palle vaganti o le assistenze in contropiede.
E' più ingombrante, costringe Morata o Andrè Silva ad adeguarsi alla posizione che ha già preso lui, riducendone l'autonomia e l'incisività.

Poi il lato finanziario e 70+12 fa sempre più paura, su quello veramente poco da dire.


----------



## MarcoG (17 Luglio 2017)

il gallo deve restare a torino...
continuiamo a dire che è milanista e cose così, ma non ha gli attributi per dirlo a Cairo in maniera esplicita... di suo il presidente del toro si pensa di essere Berlusconi e la sua arroganza merita una ridimensionata. Vuole dettare le regole del mercato? Bene, si prenda morata che è un giocatore migliore (più completo e con più esperienza) e si lasci il gallo dove sta, visto che tanto il Torino può permettersi di rischiare 100 milioni...


----------



## Dany20 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 luglio 2017, conferma quanto anticipato nella versione online e rilancia: il Milan è ad un passo da Alvaro Morata, che ha superato Belotti ed Aubameyang. 70 milioni di euro al Real Madrid e 10 milioni di euro netti all'anno al giocatore.
> *
> Ancora La Gazzetta: il Milan per Morata potrebbe spingersi fino a 12 milioni di euro a stagione. E la moglie dell'attaccante vuole tornare a Milano.
> 
> **La Stampa in edicola conferma: il Milan ha pronti 70 milioni di euro da girare al Real Madrid per Morata. Al giocatore stipendio da 10 milioni a stagione.*


Dobbiamo abituarci agli stipendi folli altrimenti i campioni non li prendi.


----------



## Tell93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi comunque l'accordo con Morata e il possibile con il Real a 70 lo confermano in Spagna, Inghilterra e Francia... qualcosa di vero ci dovrebbe essere


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi comunque l'accordo con Morata e il possibile con il Real a 70 lo confermano in Spagna, Inghilterra e Francia... qualcosa di vero ci dovrebbe essere



Magari sono solo news di rimbalzo...comunque come caschiamo, caschiamo bene!  Unico dubbio su Alvaro è sulla sua compatibilità con Andrè in un attacco a 2 punte...per quel poco che ho visto Silva mi sembrano abbastanza simili...chissà se saranno anche complementari..


----------



## Tell93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Magari sono solo news di rimbalzo...comunque come caschiamo, caschiamo bene!  Unico dubbio su Alvaro è sulla sua compatibilità con Andrè in un attacco a 2 punte...per quel poco che ho visto Silva mi sembrano abbastanza simili...chissà se saranno anche complementari..



Per me sarebbero perfetti insieme, Andrè Silva fa benissimo sia la prima che seconda punta e Morata idem. Poi se dovessimo giocare con solamente una punta centrale dato che hanno caratteristiche simili non cambierebbe nemmeno il nostro modo di giocare! E' lui il mio preferito ma non mi lamenterei assolutamente degli altri 2


----------



## Eziomare (17 Luglio 2017)

Concordo sulle vostre valutazioni tecnico tattiche su Morata, pero' ragazzi consiglio di frenare l'entusiasmo, pare che il Real abbia rifiutato piu' di 80 milioni dallo Utd.
Su queste basi dubito fortemente che l'affare possa andare in porto.


----------



## Tell93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Concordo sulle vostre valutazioni tecnico tattiche su Morata, pero' ragazzi consiglio di frenare l'entusiasmo, pare che il Real abbia rifiutato piu' di 80 milioni dallo Utd.
> Su queste basi dubito fortemente che l'affare possa andare in porto.



Se lui vuole andare via e noi siamo l'unica squadra interessata sono costretti ad abbassare le pretese


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi comunque l'accordo con Morata e il possibile con il Real a 70 lo confermano in Spagna, Inghilterra e Francia... qualcosa di vero ci dovrebbe essere



Penso alla risonanza mediatica che avrebbe comprare per 70 sacchi (e senza aver ceduto nessuno per fare cassa!) una punta dal Real Madrid..
Cioè se con Bonucci abbiamo fatto scalpore con Morata sarebbe un vero tuono sul mercato..e qualcuno inizierebbe ad impazzire sul serio (ogni riferimento ai gobbi è pura casualità )


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Per me sarebbero perfetti insieme, Andrè Silva fa benissimo sia la prima che seconda punta e Morata idem. Poi se dovessimo giocare con solamente una punta centrale dato che hanno caratteristiche simili non cambierebbe nemmeno il nostro modo di giocare! E' lui il mio preferito ma non mi lamenterei assolutamente degli altri 2



Si magari hai ragione...in più giocando a 2 darebbero anche pochi punti di riferimento visto che entrambi sono in grado di svariare alternandosi continuamente. A me Morata piace perchè tecnico e giovane (certo che 10/12 milioni sono anche troppi per lui...ma vabbè) mentre Auba mi dispiacerebbe per i suoi 28 anni ma al contempo chi se ne frega perchè è forte (e comunque non è vecchio)...per Belotti non lo scrivo nemmeno più perchè l'ho fatto tipo 20 volte ormai. Insomma, chi arriva mi va bene per un motivo o per un altro....sono tutti e 3 formidabili, tutti e 3 venderebbero maglie a tutto spiano e tutti e 3 ci starebbero bene in squadra.


----------



## Solo (17 Luglio 2017)

Ma solo a me sembra un doppione di Silva? E dopo che abbiamo già pagato il portoghese 40 milioni che facciamo? Lo panchiniamo?


----------



## mark (17 Luglio 2017)

Inizio a pensare che A. Silvia sia considerato il sostituto di keita.. quindi seconda punta che può fare l'esterno, di conseguenza si cerca una prima punta da affiancargli!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sembra un doppione di Silva? E dopo che abbiamo già pagato il portoghese 40 milioni che facciamo? Lo panchiniamo?



Se leggi l'ho scritto pochi post sopra  Mi chiedevo se potevano essere complementari


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2017)

Se un anno fa ci avessero detto che stavamo trattando Morata ci saremmo masturbati furiosamente, quest'anno invece siamo perplessi o preferiamo altri profili.

Finalmente torniamo ad essere tifosi milanisti doc.

Altra vittoria di Fassone e Mirabelli.


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Luglio 2017)

Purtroppo durante questa settimana di Cina ne sentiremo di tutti i colori e niente sarà ufficializzato. Prepariamoci a diversi ''scoop''...
Il vero problema è che se ci chiedessero di decidere tra Aubameyang, Belotti e Morata avremmo diversi grattacapi per una scelta definitiva. Ognuno ha le sue preferenze qui dentro...ma per la società rischia di essere la decisione più delicata dell'intero mercato.
Vediamo come andrà a finire...


----------



## neoxes (17 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Io rimango allibito....leggo gente contraria tecnicamente all' arrivo di Morata o Modric...leggo gente che fa calcoli finanziari su queste operazioni...assurdo...ma se ne avessimo spesi 80 per James? Quello andava bene? Non capisco. Ma se poi oltre a Morata dovesse mai arrivare Belotti che fate?



Le seghe a due mani. Stiamo scegliando se mangiare caviale o ostriche, ovviamente facciamo gli schizzinosi ma se caschiamo, caschiamo comunque in piedi.
I calcoli finanziari ci stanno però, 90+18.5x4(lordi) sono 164M di spese per noi, è una barca di soldi.



MarcoG ha scritto:


> il gallo deve restare a torino...
> continuiamo a dire che è milanista e cose così, ma non ha gli attributi per dirlo a Cairo in maniera esplicita... di suo il presidente del toro si pensa di essere Berlusconi e la sua arroganza merita una ridimensionata. Vuole dettare le regole del mercato? Bene, si prenda morata che è un giocatore migliore (più completo e con più esperienza) e si lasci il gallo dove sta, visto che tanto il Torino può permettersi di rischiare 100 milioni...



Ho amici del Toro, lo sanno tutti che il gallo sta spingendo come un matto per venire al Milan, abbiamo già l'accordo con lui. Non è che deve andare a dirlo ai giornali, basta vedere le dichiarazioni di Cairo che non perde occasione per dire che non sa se il giocatore è motivato. Tradotto significa che ha chiesto la cessione, ma non c'è ancora l'accordo tra le squadre, è palese.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se un anno fa ci avessero detto che stavamo trattando Morata ci saremmo masturbati furiosamente, quest'anno invece siamo perplessi o preferiamo altri profili.
> 
> Finalmente torniamo ad essere tifosi milanisti doc.
> 
> Altra vittoria di Fassone e Mirabelli.



Amen fratello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo durante questa settimana di Cina ne sentiremo di tutti i colori e niente sarà ufficializzato. Prepariamoci a diversi ''scoop''...
> Il vero problema è che se ci chiedessero di decidere tra Aubameyang, Belotti e Morata avremmo diversi grattacapi per una scelta definitiva. Ognuno ha le sue preferenze qui dentro...ma per la società rischia di essere la decisione più delicata dell'intero mercato.
> Vediamo come andrà a finire...



Infatti decideranno, come è giusto, Mirabelli e Montella...noi al massimo possiamo dire chi preferiremmo


----------



## Eziomare (17 Luglio 2017)

Per me Montella prediligerebbe il buon Alvaro.


----------



## Tell93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Per me Montella prediligerebbe il buon Alvaro.



Anche per me, pensate un attimo ai fegati juventini se davvero verrà da noi....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se un anno fa ci avessero detto che stavamo trattando Morata ci saremmo masturbati furiosamente, quest'anno invece siamo perplessi o preferiamo altri profili.
> 
> Finalmente torniamo ad essere tifosi milanisti doc.
> 
> Altra vittoria di Fassone e Mirabelli.



Quanto è bello tornare a farlo dopo tutti questi anni?? Ormai ero solo abituato a gufare l'arrivo del Pavoletti di turno. Comunque non fraintendete: apparte qualche utente che proprio schifa un determinato giocatore, qui quasi tutti giocano con le proprie preferenze personali. Ora che possiamo permettercelo tanto vale divertirsi!!! 

(il mio avatar è un bell'indizio ahah)


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (17 Luglio 2017)

Dei tre papabili è l'ultimo che sceglierei, poi a quelle cifre...


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

Nel frattempo Diego Costa ha messo un video in cui indossa la maglietta dell'Atletico.
Uno lo potete depennare definitivamente dall'ipotetica lista.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Luglio 2017)

Se prendono morata apparte le disquisizioni tecniche.. bisogna dare atto alla nostra proprietà due palle grandi come una casa..in poco tempo hanno fatto cambiare idea a Donnarumma, preso bonucci uno che si sarebbe incatenato ai cancelli, e fatto cambiare idea a morata..
Nella vita si può cambiare idea..se viene alvaro e indossa la nostra maglia sarò il suo primo tifoso..e sarebbe l'ennesima grande vittoria a livello coerciTivo di fassone e mirabelli


----------



## de sica (17 Luglio 2017)

Lo apprezzo come giocatore, ma a quelle cifre mi sembra una follia. Non vale uno stipendio simile, qui stiamo sbagliando..


----------



## zlatan (17 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo me arrivano entrambi, Belotti per me è già fatto, troppi segnali portano in questa direzione.
> 
> E' probabile che Morata sia il grande giocatore che ha chiamato Fassone per proporsi.
> 
> ...


Cioè arrivano Morata e Belotti? Ragazzi stiamo uscendo di testa, anche io sono ubriaco di gioia e mi sa che vado di abbonamento a distanza di 10 anni, ma entrambi non è possibile dai fate i bravi...


----------



## MarcoUnico (17 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe la scelta per me meno gradita, anche se montella potrebbe forse preferirei proprio lui.

La dichiarazione al termine della finale, dove non solo ha manifestato attaccamento alla maglia ma ha anche mostrato grande disinteresse per l'interesse del milan, me lo ha fatto cadere letteralmente dalle palle.

Se a questo aggiungiamo un prezzo elevato ed un ingaggio impressionante, beh, le alternative non mancano di certo.


----------



## zlatan (17 Luglio 2017)

Io voto Morata ragazzi. Cioè premesso che tra i 3 cadremmo comunque in piedi, Morata è il più completo anche se è vero che non so si si integrerebbe alla perfezione con Andrè Silva. Detto questo, avendo visto in diretta l'intervista a fine partita a Cardiff, devo dire che il quel momento lo avrei preso a calci. Ma io perdono, se davvero l'acquisto di Bonucci gli ha fatto cambiare idea, è perdonato. Piuttosto sono preoccupato dal fatto che Mourinho si è tirato indietro perchè il Real chiedeva troppo, parole sue, vuol dire che possiamo spendere più del Manchester? Mamma mia.......


----------



## chicagousait (17 Luglio 2017)

Morata lo comprerei solo per far ingrossare di rabbia il fegato agli juventini, ma le cifre sono esagerate per un panchinaro di lusso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Luglio 2017)

Dopo ciò che ha detto si stesse a Madrid. 
Non capisco chi si piega per sto bamboccio, quando poi Keita che ha una situazione simile veniva preso a insulti da tutti. 
Come disse Mirabelli, si deve volere davvero il Milan. E per Morata noi saremmo un ripiego. No, grazie.

E poi pare che tutti si stiano scordando di André Silva, manco fosse na mascotte.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Cioè arrivano Morata e Belotti? Ragazzi stiamo uscendo di testa, anche io sono ubriaco di gioia e mi sa che vado di abbonamento a distanza di 10 anni, ma entrambi non è possibile dai fate i bravi...



Ti ha risposto Mirabelli indirettamente: cioè Morata arriverà se si riuscirà a trovare una formula economica che soddisfi il Real ed il Milan.

Belotti lo dò già per fatto al Milan.


----------

